# A letter from VW



## patricks148 (Oct 13, 2015)

had a letter from VW this morning saying the engine of my Passat estate was effected by the the "emissions issue"

anyone else had one as well?


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 13, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			had a letter from VW this morning saying the engine of my Passat estate was effected by the the "emissions issue"

anyone else had one as well?
		
Click to expand...

Oh joy of joys, keep us posted, not sure where I stand with my seat Leon Diesel engine.
A letter saying don't worry your ok would be nice.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 13, 2015)

just says " the issue is being worked on" and once a solution is found, it will be rectified, free of charge.

want to find out if that will effect road tax, before i let them do anything


----------



## Piece (Oct 13, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			Oh joy of joys, keep us posted, not sure where I stand with my seat Leon Diesel engine.
A letter saying don't worry your ok would be nice.
		
Click to expand...

I read the OP thinking, no, won't be affected as I drive a Seat Exeo diesel. Posty comes and there's a SEAT headed letter. Yes, my car is affected because of the EA189 diesel engine.  "Service action required. Technical solutions are currently being developed..."

:angry:


----------



## Paul77 (Oct 13, 2015)

I reckon the cars will need to be re-evaluated for tax purposes and if they are indeed putting out more fumes into the atmosphere then there will likely be an adjustment. VW will either need to limit the output by way if making the car less powerful, or just fix the hardware/software fix and let them be retested. It's not the fault of the owners, but I don't see them footing the bill for the compensation seeing that they've pinned it on the workings of two software developers who acted alone in it all. 

Rather more hoping that car owners will sue someone and not them. Oh Mr MP it wasn't our fault, they acted alone, jail them, sue them not us.... Can you see where this is going?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 13, 2015)

Same engines used across the whole VAG set up so if you are Seat, VW, Audi or Skoda and you drive a diesel from that period then you are likely to be included. All have confessed up to being affected.

How things are affected tax wise is up to the govt. They don't make that decision based on an individuals car, it is across the board so whether you as an individual get yours updated or not is irrelevant. I would be very surprised if the govt altered the tax implications for cars already sold. That would be penalising the buyer, not the car company who decieved them. The buyer bought the car in good faith based on the information given.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 13, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Same engines used across the whole VAG set up so if you are Seat, VW, Audi or Skoda and you drive a diesel from that period then you are likely to be included. All have confessed up to being affected.

How things are affected tax wise is up to the govt. They don't make that decision based on an individuals car, it is across the board so whether you as an individual get yours updated or not is irrelevant.* I would be very surprised if the govt altered the tax implications for cars already sold. That would be penalising the buye*r, not the car company who decieved them. The buyer bought the car in good faith based on the information given.
		
Click to expand...


when did that ever stop them?


----------



## Paul77 (Oct 13, 2015)

Question is for those who own the cars affected, would you buy VW ever again?


----------



## IanG (Oct 13, 2015)

On The Audi/VW/SEAT/Skoda  websites there is a page where you can type in your VIN number and see if you're car is affected.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 13, 2015)

Paul77 said:



			Question is for those who own the cars affected, would you buy VW ever again?
		
Click to expand...


I don't but I absolutely would, especially if they were knocking out great deals to entice people back. They are still cracking cars and let's face it they will be squeaky clean from now on as everyone will be all over their cars.


----------



## Paul77 (Oct 13, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't but I absolutely would, especially if they were knocking out great deals to entice people back. They are still cracking cars and let's face it they will be squeaky clean from now on as everyone will be all over their cars.
		
Click to expand...

Fair point. Goes to show that we're not quite there yet with the technology of eco cars that are also powerful. If anyone wants to check their car here's the site you need. 

http://www.volkswagen.co.uk/owners/dieselinfo


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 13, 2015)

Have you seen though, that Honda, Mazda, Mitsubishi and Mercedes are all in the firing  line as well? The claims have still to be substantiated but it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 13, 2015)

Paul77 said:



			Question is for those who own the cars affected, would you buy VW ever again?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think they will.
Nissan is the way forward


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 13, 2015)

Meanwhile other manufacturers are working out how to manage the situation after they break their own 'bad news' over emissions?  I agree with *@Khameliions *post as I do struggle with the idea that somehow only VW are unable to build engines that meet the emissions requirements.  Or have VW being claiming that their diesel engines were 'ultra clean' compared with other manufacturers?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 13, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I don't think they will.
Nissan is the way forward


Click to expand...

Just got one this summer (a Qashqai) - my first Japanese car (built in Sunderland of course) and I really like it.  Prefer it to my previous - a basic BMW 3-Series Tourer.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 13, 2015)

Paul77 said:



			Question is for those who own the cars affected, would you buy VW ever again?
		
Click to expand...

I probably would, The Passat Estate i have is really reliable, comfortable and can take two GSP's and golf clubs. No other estate i looked at had as big a boot.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 13, 2015)

My car, an Audi, is also effected.  If you have a 1.6 diesel the need to do something physical to the engine and also update the software.  If you have a 2 litre diesel then they only need to update the software.  Pretty sure the government have stated that no one will incur additional taxes because of this.  And worse things happen at sea.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 13, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			I probably would, The Passat Estate i have is really reliable, comfortable and can take two GSP's and golf clubs. No other estate i looked at had as big a boot.
		
Click to expand...


The new ones are getting rave reviews. The interesting thing is you can only get the new Passat with a diesel engine. There is no petrol option. Talk about all your eggs in one basket. For people talking about the end of the diesel engine no one seems to have told the mfrs.


----------



## la_lucha (Oct 13, 2015)

Contentious I know, but why shouldn't people driving these cars pay the right level of tax? 

I know it's not their fault, but as someone who pays the right level of tax for my car (I hope), why should anyone pay a different amount for a car that potentially puts out the same level of emissions as mine?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 13, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			My car, an Audi, is also effected.  If you have a 1.6 diesel the need to do something physical to the engine and also update the software.  If you have a 2 litre diesel then they only need to update the software.  Pretty sure the government have stated that no one will incur additional taxes because of this.  And worse things happen at sea.
		
Click to expand...

Wonder what will happen when an affected car is resold.  If even after remediation a car is still above the emissions target will the new owner be liable to increase tax etc. as he has bought the car *knowing *the revised emissions?  Resale values plummet?

The cynic in me suggests that the majority of car owners don't really care about their cars emissions levels other than how they affect their pocket.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 13, 2015)

Does anyone actually know how many CO2s the difference is?  Are we talking significant amounts? Or just a few that in the real world away from lab based tests, especially with the way people drive (who ever gets the suggested MPG for cars), will make no difference at all to what is coming out of your exhaust pipe(s)?


----------



## Paul77 (Oct 13, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Does anyone actually know how many CO2s the difference is?  Are we talking significant amounts? Or just a few that in the real world away from lab based tests, especially with the way people drive (who ever gets the suggested MPG for cars), will make no difference at all to what is coming out of your exhaust pipe(s)?
		
Click to expand...

I heard it was 40% more.


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 13, 2015)

It's not 40% more, it's upto 40 *times* more! So upto 4000% more NOx than was permitted in the USA regulations.


----------



## Paul77 (Oct 13, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			It's not 40% more, it's upto 40 *times* more! So upto 4000% more NOx than was permitted in the USA regulations.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear. That is pretty grim.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 13, 2015)

Paul77 said:



			Oh dear. That is pretty grim.
		
Click to expand...

bugger!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 13, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			It's not 40% more, it's upto 40 *times* more! So upto 4000% more NOx than was permitted in the USA regulations.
		
Click to expand...

Bloody Bavarian tractors!!


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 13, 2015)

Lad got his VW marked letter in the post today also...

Wonder how long its going to take to come up with a full solution?
Whatever that involves...
Guessing he'll have to de-chip it before taking it along for 'correction'...


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 13, 2015)

I got my car serviced last week (Skoda Superb Greenline II - 1.6 turbo diesel) and was told it was one of the cars affected.  
I'm not sure what the impact will be on the performance of the engine (it's only got 109ps to start with) but I hope it's nothing drastic. 

Mine is a company car on lease so it goes back after 100,000 miles (done about 56k so far) but I chose it on the basis of reduced personal tax.  I sincerely hope the government doesn't penalise me on this otherwise I will be in the queue of people employing a solicitor to have words with VAG.


----------



## IainP (Oct 13, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			I probably would, The Passat Estate i have is really reliable, comfortable and can take two GSP's and golf clubs. No other estate i looked at had as big a boot.
		
Click to expand...

Probably going to kick myself, but "GSP" ?


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 13, 2015)

IainP said:



			Probably going to kick myself, but "GSP" ?
		
Click to expand...

German Shorthaired Pointer.... its Dog by the way


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 13, 2015)

IainP said:



			Probably going to kick myself, but "GSP" ?
		
Click to expand...

Gaily Sequinned Prostitutes.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 13, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			German Shorthaired Pointer.... its Dog by the way
		
Click to expand...

A Dug?


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 13, 2015)

Came across this one, 

[video=youtube_share;2K7DHmGx_Ng]https://youtu.be/2K7DHmGx_Ng[/video]


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 13, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			I probably would, The Passat Estate i have is really reliable, comfortable and can take two GSP's and golf clubs. No other estate i looked at had as big a boot.
		
Click to expand...

Did you try the Mondeo?  You can get lost in the boot of those.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 13, 2015)

Rooter said:



			A Dug?
		
Click to expand...

no a dog, I'm posh


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 13, 2015)

I have no doubt that ALL cars sold in Europe will be hit by the newer more stringent forms of testing that will be brought in now. 
What will be even more intersting is how the general public will take to their SUV's or baby buses all running round in petrol powered wallet drainers, will this also be the end of those type of motors?....seeing as how the massive majority are diesel powered to get at least some reasonable economy and running costs.


----------



## gregers (Oct 13, 2015)

yep we got 1 aswel, tiguan bluemotion.


----------



## vkurup (Oct 13, 2015)

Yup got the same letter for our 2L Audi A4..  it is spreading..


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 13, 2015)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I have no doubt that ALL cars sold in Europe will be hit by the newer more stringent forms of testing that will be brought in now. 
What will be even more intersting is how the general public will take to their SUV's or baby buses all running round in petrol powered wallet drainers, will this also be the end of those type of motors?....seeing as how the massive majority are diesel powered to get at least some reasonable economy and running costs.
		
Click to expand...

Depends on how many miles people do as if it is mostly used for the school run then a petrol is more economical in the long run than a diesel.


----------



## Sybez (Oct 13, 2015)

The tax on ALL vehicles is changing in 2017 to a flat rate of Â£140, this includes the cheap cars that are Â£30 which everybody has bought, right up to your Â£500 guzzlers. Nothing to do directly with VW issue but stops the worry of what they could cost to tax after new ecu mod.

https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/vehicle-excise-duty


----------



## Region3 (Oct 13, 2015)

Sybez said:



			The tax on ALL vehicles is changing in 2017 to a flat rate of Â£140, this includes the cheap cars that are Â£30 which everybody has bought, right up to your Â£500 guzzlers. Nothing to do directly with VW issue but stops the worry of what they could cost to tax after new ecu mod.

https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/vehicle-excise-duty

Click to expand...

Looks like it only applies to cars registered after 1st April 2017, all cars registered before then stick with the current system.

News cars over Â£40k pay Â£450 per year for the first 5 years!


_This measure reforms Vehicle Excise Duty (VED) for cars registered from 1 April 2017 onwards. First Year Rates of VED will vary according to the carbon dioxide (CO2) emissions of the vehicle. A flat Standard Rate (SR) of Â£140 will apply in all subsequent years, except for zero emission cars which will pay Â£0. Cars with a list price in excess of Â£40,000 will incur a supplement of Â£310 on their SR for the first 5 years in which a SR is paid. All cars registered before 1 April 2017 will remain in the current VED system, which will not change._


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 13, 2015)

vkurup said:



			Yup got the same letter for our 2L Audi A4..  it is spreading..
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest vkurup, what version and year is that? I put the VIN for my 15 plate A4 into the online checker and it's telling me that I'm fine, car not affected.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 13, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Looks like it only applies to cars registered after 1st April 2017, all cars registered before then stick with the current system.

News cars over Â£40k pay Â£450 per year for the first 5 years!


_This measure reforms Vehicle Excise Duty (VED) for cars registered from 1 April 2017 onwards. First Year Rates of VED will vary according to the carbon dioxide (CO2) emissions of the vehicle. A flat Standard Rate (SR) of Â£140 will apply in all subsequent years, except for zero emission cars which will pay Â£0. Cars with a list price in excess of Â£40,000 will incur a supplement of Â£310 on their SR for the first 5 years in which a SR is paid. All cars registered before 1 April 2017 will remain in the current VED system, which will not change._

Click to expand...

Any bets on what the list price will be for a lot of models in 2017? My guess is Â£39,995


----------



## vkurup (Oct 14, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Out of interest vkurup, what version and year is that? I put the VIN for my 15 plate A4 into the online checker and it's telling me that I'm fine, car not affected.
		
Click to expand...

its a 62 plates i.e. second half of 2012... I havent checked the online checker, but the letter arrived before it..


----------



## Crawfy (Oct 14, 2015)

I drive a Passat CC, and would deffo buy another (even now)

Overall a cracking car - looks great, comfortable, fantastic spec and fuel efficiency

Best by far are the emissions.......


----------

